# ...



## dakotadux (Nov 9, 2003)

...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Dave,

Good on ya for trying to find the owner!

Mike


----------



## dakotadux (Nov 9, 2003)

bump


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

It has a string and shoots arrows. Send me my bow!

8)


----------

